# printer issue



## mab1376 (Oct 7, 2007)

i have an epson stylus photo r200 and it wont work, anyone know of a driver i can install?

i tried CUPS with no luck.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 7, 2007)

Care to be more specific? Nobody can help you out if you don't tell us where it fails. Do you get any errors or what? "it doesn't work"  doesn't work for us.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi

Find your printer and install the driver. Remember if it comes with more than just a PPD like my M2400w did, you will need to usually compile and install the software helper application.

After having a crack get back to us. If you can use the CUPS web UI ( localhost:631 ) over GUI configuration apps, less things to go wrong.


----------



## DIBL (Oct 14, 2007)

If you're running *buntu Linux, install the foomatic-db-gutenprint package -- it has a big database of most common printers (except Lexmark, which apparently have zero Linux support).


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 16, 2007)

i installed the gutenprint driver and its works great!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

DIBL said:


> If you're running *buntu Linux, install the foomatic-db-gutenprint package -- it has a big database of most common printers (except Lexmark, which apparently have zero Linux support).



ouchy. gotta remember that when using linux and my lexmark.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> i installed the gutenprint driver and its works great!!



thats good to hear


----------



## DIBL (Oct 16, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ouchy. gotta remember that when using linux and my lexmark.





Good for you -- sure seem to be a lotta folks not so fortunate with their Lexmarks.


----------

